
Chemistry is to Biology as X is to Computing - pchristensen
http://computinged.wordpress.com/2009/08/12/chemistry-is-to-biology-as-x-is-to-computing/
======
californiaguy
Uh, chemistry is also the basis of computing. Chemistry, physics, mathematics,
these are pretty much the basis of reality as we know it.

